# light sensor problem



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

so on wednesday i put in my new foglamp bulbs, and now my little warning light in my digidash is saying my rear lights are blown, and they aren't, any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

bump, ok so i did have one light out, and i fixed it, and the sensor is still saying i ahve a rear light out, i took all the lights out of the housings, and tested them and i ahve no blown lights, is my sensor dead?


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

I believe you just answered your own question.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sensors dead?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You must have preempted voltage from a source the rear light sensor used to determine bulb functionality. Undo what you did and the problem may be fixed.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

all i did was replace a burnt out bulb with the correct size and voltage replacement


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> all i did was replace a burnt out bulb with the correct size and voltage replacement


No, when you installed your fog lights. Something happened when you replaced those. Maybe knocked something loose or caused a ground fault.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

no i cleaned all the connectors, i actaully reconnected a disconnected ground wire. i think its something completly seperate, i think its jsut a concidence


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> no i cleaned all the connectors, i actaully reconnected a disconnected ground wire. i think its something completly seperate, i think its jsut a concidence


 I suppose. However, when you've been working on cars as long as I have, you began to realize there's no such thing as a coincidence......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i seriously think its just a coincidence, all the bulbs are OEM factory specs


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i found out what the problem is, i installed LED bulbs and the sensor doesnt like them, so i jacked some 1157's from a 240sx we ahve at class that we use for parts, any idea on how to make the sensor liek them, or could i use the silverstar 1157's


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> i found out what the problem is, i installed LED bulbs and the sensor doesnt like them, so i jacked some 1157's from a 240sx we ahve at class that we use for parts, any idea on how to make the sensor liek them, or could i use the silverstar 1157's



The LED bulbs aren't going to work..

The sensor works like this

It measures the voltage coming through the bulb. Your LED light bulbs have resistors in that bring the 12VDC down to something around 3-6. It sees the voltage drop. It says you have a light out..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hence why im bypassing teh sensor


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> hence why im bypassing teh sensor



good luck....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe i figured out a rather simple shortcut to bypass the sensor.....ignore it by cutting the wire that goes to the idiot light...lol the sensor can scream at me all it wants...i won't hear it lol


----------

